# 87 Z turbo Secondary Air Control Valve



## tincan112 (Jul 28, 2015)

Hi All,
I recently purchased a beautiful 87 300ZX turbo as a project car. The exhaust is going to be completely replaced. Long story short- when I was first inspecting the vehicle I noticed a sensor that was broken plugged into the exhaust before the cat., but after the O2 sensor. After a lot of research I realized it was supposed to be connected to the Secondary Air Control Valve. The hardware is completely missing. My question is: Do I need to keep it attached to the exhaust?... and if not can I completely eliminate it? 

I found online how to remove the valve for a Z32, but not the Z31. Sorry for the long write up. Thanks for any and all help.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

I think what you're referring to is the air injection valve (A.I.V.). It sends fresh air to the exhaust system for the purpose of reducing emissions; if your state does emissions testing, it may affect the emission level. If you want to disable the AIV, just make sure to plug up the vacuum lines at the AIV solenoid valve to prevent any vacuum leaks.


----------



## tincan112 (Jul 28, 2015)

Rogoman- Thanks. No emissions testing in my County here in Florida = No more AIV.


----------

